# morning sickness beginning at implantation



## mamaw/two (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm only 4 1/2 weeks pregnant, however I have pretty much known since 3 days after my temp. rise as I have felt lots of nausea (although I have not actually thrown up yet) and fatigue. I have also felt extremely hungry and thirsty. With my first two pregnancies I did not feel any nausea until 6-8 weeks pregnant. Has anyone else experienced this? Am I possibly having twins? Help!!


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

all of my pregnancies have been like that. i've always felt sick (especially when i'm hungry) long before i know i'm pregnant. this time i caught on and tested early (got a faint positive) but the other times i just thought i was getting sick.

i ended up with really bad ms each time, i hope that's not the case for you.


----------



## Helen White (Aug 19, 2004)

This is my 3rd pregnancy, and I've experienced this every time. I never get incredibly sick to the point of throwing up, but the nausea begins very early for me. I always start feeling very noticably queasy for several days before testing positive. The first pg, it was during the holidays, and I remember thinking, "wow, it must be all that pie we've been eating!" but then the feeling not going away and not going away, and then--positive pg test! At that point I figured it out. My 2nd and 3rd pgs, I knew better!









Twins are always a possibility, I guess







, but FWIW, I've never had twins. (Although I guess I don't really know about this pg. yet. But I'm not suspecting a twin pregnancy.) Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## KatSG (Aug 11, 2003)

I didn't think this was common, but it appears it is! My friend told me last weekend that she feels like she has the flu as soon as she has implantation. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

I had one lady SWEAR she got morning sickness the night after they DTD and she knew she was PG... LOL!

Anyways... I never get severe M/S but I do get queasy/hyper sensitive nose, etc. pretty early on!

Kathryn


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Yup, me too! This pg only, so far, but this is the only one I've worked so hard and long for, rofl! I absentmindedly tested oneday (12dpo), and was telling myself I was silly the whole time I was poas. but lo and behold, no sooner than I'd capped that sucker did I see a BFP! Thinking back, I tested because I'd been tired and nauseated for a few days. I asked my mw what she thought of getting m/s so early, and she said that she'd had a client who got sick the day of conception!


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Well, you probably do at least have more hcg/progesterone in your blood this pregnancy than your past pregnancies at this point. That could be due to twins, or it could just be a random fluctuation (hcg levels for twins always fall within the range for hcg levels for singletons). I felt sick right at implantation with my last pregnancy, and I did end up having twins. This pregnancy I started feeling sick at about 12 dpo (as opposed to 6 dpo last time), and there's a possibility I could be having twins again (my hcg levels are average for twins, but like I said, that doesn't necessarily mean anything).

If you're already feeling sick at this point, you can expect that it will get pretty bad eventually (I started puking and felt MISERABLE at 6 weeks last time). I found acupuncture to help tremendously.

HTH! And Congratulations!!

Lex


----------



## Helen White (Aug 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lexbeach*
If you're already feeling sick at this point, you can expect that it will get pretty bad eventually

Just wanted to say, this isn't necessarily true. In my last two pregnancies, both times the nausea started very early but never got all that severe.


----------



## mumbi (Aug 23, 2014)

*Implantation*

Thnks guys. im really getting some hope here. I had my pms on 1st of Aug and on 14th had a lot of Pain on my right ovary which i assumed and hoped was ovulation pain which lasted almost 3 days and was less painfull when i peed or pped then on the day before implantation was due i felt unexplained sickness and quiziness. My pms are 5 days due. Fingers crossed!!!


----------

